# Frage - PCGH Stromrechner 2.0



## Dominic (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Eine Frage:
Weiß einer, ob das Programm PCGH Stromrechner 2.0 auf der aktuellen PC Games Hardware (02/2009) dabei ist? Auf DVD-Version oder auf der Extended DVD?


----------



## Henner (19. Januar 2009)

Ist dabei, in beiden Heft-Versionen.


----------

